# DirectPlay 8 error message



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

Hello

I am receiving a "DirectPlay 8 has encoutered an error has to shut down" error message. I am running Flight Simulator 2004 with an add-on called FSInn (www,mcdu.com) I encountered this problem before and the text below resolved it :

_Error Message:
Sound Hardware Test: An error occurred during direct play voice setup. The error code is 0x80004005. 
Translation:
This error message may also be seen with the following error message: Windows Error: Windows cannot execute Dpvsetup.exe. Use Add/Remove Programs Control Panel to install. The problem most likely resides with a known WinXP bug that was probably triggered by another bug in the Game Voice program.

Solution:
The solution involves reconfiguring some advanced sound settings and tweaking the Registry. Start by opening the Control Panel and selecting the Sounds And Audio Devices icon (in the Sounds, Speech, And Audio Devices category). Choose the Voice tab, locate the Voice Playback heading, and click the Advanced button. From the Advanced Audio Properties dialog box, choose its Performance tab and move the Hardware Acceleration slider to the right. It doesn't matter how far to the right, as long as the Hardware Acceleration slider is set to something other than None. Click OK to close the dialog boxes.

Before continuing to the next phase of the solution, you must make sure Dpvsetup.exe isnt open and running on your PC. Press the CTRL-ALT-DELETE key combination to access the Task Manager and locate any references to Dpvsetup.exe or DirectPlay Voice. End all of them and close the Task Manager.

Now its time to edit the Registry. Open the Start menu, select Run, type regedit in the Open field, and click OK. In the Registry Editor, locate and highlight HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\DIRECTPLAY\VOICE\AUDIOCONFIG. The AudioConfig key should include a pair of nested folders labeled with hexadecimal numbers. Open both of them to reveal several Registry values, including three labeled as FullDuplex, HalfDuplex, and MicDetected.

Right-click the FullDuplex value and select Modify from the pop-up menu. In the resulting Edit DWORD Value dialog box, type 3 in the Value Data field and click OK. Repeat the procedure for the HalfDuplex and MicDetected values, setting the Edit Value fields to 3 for HalfDuplex and 2 for MicDetected. Close the Registry Editor and reboot the computer. The microphone should now work correctly. If it doesnt, you may have a malfunctioning microphone or Game Voice control pad on your hands._

However I am recieving the error again. And this time a strange thing happens. I do what the paragraphs above say to do, then re-run DXDIAG. On the NETWORK tab I run the test and recieve this error message :

*DirectPlay test results: Failure at step 9 (Creating Session): HRESULT = 0x80158185 (error code)*

and when I go back into REGEDIT one the folders value's have been changed back to "0". 
How do I fix this problem. Thank you for all answers


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

This info might help too

DirectPlay Voice Setup failed, the error code is 0x80004005


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There's a long thread on the issue here and some advice about using the taskmanager, have a gander:

http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache...0004005&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=4&client=opera


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you, but unluckly me, after trying all the suggestions my problem still exist.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What version of XP do you have?

What happens if you change the registry value for "micdetected" to 3? That's my default value right now.

And does your Device Manager show more than one installed sound device, for example an onboard sound chip as well as an installed sound card?

Do you have any installed applications such as anti-spyware or anti-virus which monitor and block registry changes without express permission?

Aside from the error itself with the sound hardware test, what does not work?


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

Rollin' Rog said:


> What version of XP do you have?
> 
> What happens if you change the registry value for "micdetected" to 3? That's my default value right now.
> 
> ...


1. I have XP Home Verison 2002 SP2

2. Where do I find the Device Manager?

3. I have McAfee but I haven't renewed the subspcription do not sure how much it is actually protecting

4. Everything work fine, speakers, headset, only the sound hardware test fails..

thank you again


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There are different ways to get to the Device Manager: Winkey+Pause/break > Hardware > Device Manager ...

Or just Start > Run: *devmgmt.msc*

Well, I ran the hardware sound troubleshooter test once and it mucked up my sound settings so bad I just did a system restore. No error messages though.

If you want to configure a Microphone setting I recommend the "speech" applet in the control panel if you have MS Office installed or Microsoft Word. This will set your microphone to its optimum sensitivity level and override other settings.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/setup/expert/moskowitz_02september23.mspx

As for the hardware troubleshooter, I don't really see much use for it, but if you are having sound problems you want to look into the possibility that you have both an onboard sound chip enabled on the motherboard and an installed sound card. If you have the latter, you really want to disable the former in the BIOS to avoid confusing Windows and other conflicts that can occur.


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

In Device Manager - Sound, Video , and Game Controllers

Audi Codecs
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Capture Devices
MEdia COntol Devices
SigmaTel C-Major Audio
USB Audio Device
Video Codecs

Is this the info I am looking for


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is a list of some of the errors I recieve if it helps anyone

DirectPlay test results: Failure at step 9 (Creating Session): HRESULT = 0x80158185 (error code)

An error occurred during DirectPlay Voice Setup. The error code is 0x80004005

An error occurred during DirectPlay Voice Setup. The error code is 0xc0000005


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I believe the "Sigmatel" entry is for an onboard chip (correct me if I'm wrong, and this is something you installed). I'm not sure what the "USB" Audio device is though. Is this a laptop to which you have installed a USB sound device?

An error occurred during DirectPlay Voice Setup. The error code is 0xc0000005

>> this is a "status access" error of some kind. Meaning there is a conflict between two devices or processes fighting over the same memory.


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

SigmaTel is the standard speakers on my Dell Laptop Inspiron 9200, the USB is my Plantronics SP500 Headset.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It seems like this error occurs with onboard chips a lot from google searches.

I have one experience with a USB headset -- bought and returned it.

The reason was that to use it required me to disable my installed sound card. For the USB headset to work, I had to manually go into the Sounds and Audio Devices properties and select the Logitech USB headset device as the playback and voice device.

Then, when I was through using it and wanted to hear sounds through my normal speakers, I had to go back and switch to the sound card. What a hassle -- I returned it the same day.

I'm wondering if you don't have some configuration conflict between the headset and the soundcard.

Which are you using? I coudn't use both at the same time.


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

I mainly use the headset but the speakers and headset work at the same time


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In the Sounds and Audio Devices applet in the Control Panel, what do you have selected for both your playback and recording devices under both the Audio and Voice tabs?

Is both the headset and the Sigmatel device listed as options?


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

Yes, I can select either one


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Consistently select one or the other for voice and audio playback and test both and see if the error only occurs just with one or both.


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

Occurs with both


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I don't know what further you can do other than try updating or reinstalling DirectX, or perhaps trying a "clean boot" as below.

If the problem does not occur outside the use of the sound hardware troubleshooter, I'd just forget about it.

Run *msconfig* and select the "Services" tab. *Check "Hide Microsoft Services"* and then disable the rest. Also uncheck "load startup group" on the general page.

See this link for detailed information:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;310353

Now restart and test the issue at hand

If no problems, run *msconfig* and recheck half the disabled items on the Services tab. Test again. If the problem recurs, UNcheck half the items you just checked to narrow down the culprit.

If the problem didn't occur, check the other half, so all the Services are enabled -- proceed to do this on the startup tab as well.

Get the idea? You want to isolate the problem to a specific startup if possible.

Note: if you already have items unchecked under msconfig > startups and are in "selective" startup mode - you should note what these are before beginning. They will need to be de-selected again.


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

the problem occured after my first restart after a "clean boot"


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Then you can rule out any 3rd party application being a factor.

Your current version of DirectX is 8? Try a later version:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=fh;EN-US;drx


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

I have DirectX 9.0c

However in one of the forums I searched i found this and seemed to work.
I searched google for "winsockfix" and now it works. Hopefully this will help others


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't see how the two can be related since the Winsock stack in the registry only affects connectivity online.


----------



## 808pilot (Oct 8, 2006)

dont know but maybe it had something to do with my multiplayer programs...

hmm, well it work though, thanks for helping along the way


----------

